# DISH DVR 625 Hard Drive click



## HVAC_2007 (Dec 21, 2007)

i have a question about the 625 receiver which i have been having problems with the receiver for the last couple days getting worse today.

here is what problem i have:

1) Receive clicks like a clock ticking (clicks for about 7-10times) then quits
2) 2nd tv freezes espicially after pausing.... (
3) reboots
4) freezes again (then do a front panel reset) then works
5) get message about the hard drive then message goes away so i cant get the error message from the right corner..

my software is l466 by the way

i call dish network they have me do front panel reset, then check switch, they have me tell them what the signal strength is which is 65 so they tell me its because of the signal and they will have to send a tech out to the home

which i dont really see how that could be ..

so i though that i would come here for some help, since you guys seem to know a lot..

any help is appreicated on what yall think it could be

thanks in advance


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure your unit is not over heating. I had the same problem with mine and it was because it was closed in on all sides and wasgetting hot. I relocated it to a more open area and removed the glass doors in the cabniet were I have it and I have no more problems with it....


----------



## HVAC_2007 (Dec 21, 2007)

i checked and its has plenty of room and its not hot.. 
but i got up this morning turned the receiver on and got error 311
reseted the receiver and it did it again and the receiver just keeps freezing on me 
especially after pausing the receiver.. 

i called dish 2x this morning after the 1st csr told me the same as last night that its
the signal issue.. 
then i called back and the 2nd csr said they send a replacement receiver

which sucks that i have to have a new receiver and i lost all of the recordings from the receiver


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Try and keep track of the number of times you have to replace your receiver.. I"m on the 4th one in 4 1/2 months.

1st one lasted 30 days ... 2nd one lasted 90 days, 3rd one was bad out of the box, and now the 4th.

*they* say the problem is "grounding" ... **I** say its crap hard drives in the newer units!

all four, plugged into UPS, first one failed at my old house, the other two at my new one...first two were sitting out in the open, nothing on top, below/around them that were in any way shape or form "heat" generating and by open I mean sitting on a box beside the TV. This last replacement I finally put into the cabinet, where my upstairs DVR had been for more than a year.

I'm seriously tempted to pull the drive on this one while its still working, and put my own 250 gig drive in.

Same house ... have my OLD 625 .... which was the 2nd one I'd received a year and a half ago.. and its had no problem in all that time. (it was replaced for a fault in the video portion of the unit, not the drive)

... and yes, I've used a 250 gig drive in one of my dvr's before... unfortunately needed to pull it back out for a computer build of a friend.


----------

